# Rohrkolben im Folienteich



## kullerbär_2010 (31. Mai 2010)

Habe einen Folienteich, aber Latexfolie, die dehnt sich mehr.
Nun meine Frage: Machen __ Rohrkolben die Folie kaputt durch die Rhizome?
                           Oder kann ich die in Pflanzkörbe setzen?    
Tiefe wäre ca. 30cm...
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## CrimsonTide (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*

also solang der rohrkolben auf der folie wachsen kann, gibts keine probleme! haarig wird die geschichte, wenn die rizome in eine falte wachsen und dort nicht mehr weiterkommen und sich durch die folie weiter ausdehnen.

ich hatte rohrkolben im alten teich und keine probleme damit, obwohl sie sich gern ausgebreitet haben. wenn du auf der sichereren seite sein willst, nimm lieber kleinere wachstumsformen, die weniger starke rizome ausbilden.


----------



## Boxerfan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*

Hei, ich würde ihn Sicherheitshalber in einen Speiskübel pflanzen und den dann in den teich stellen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Horst T. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*



Boxerfan schrieb:


> Hei, ich würde ihn Sicherheitshalber in einen Speiskübel pflanzen und den dann in den teich stellen.
> Grüße
> Dietmar



So funktioniert das bei mir auch schon länger problemlos....


----------



## danyvet (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*

Hallo alle,

ich hab auch Rohrkolben in meinem Folienteich, den ich als Typha minima gekauft hab und jetzt kriegt er zum ersten mal Blütenstände! Und das sind keine kleinen Kugerl wie beim Minima, sondern zwei so Minizigarren!!! Aber er steht erstens auf einem total glatten Folienstück und zweitens in einem Pflanzgefäß und drittens ist es eh nur ein Pflanzerl mit ca. 4 so Blättern, weil bei mir ja fast nix gscheit wuchert. Hab ihn also halbwegs unter Kontrolle, sofern er sich nicht senkrecht durch die Folie bohren will. Irgendwie bild ich mir ein, dass der Pflanzkorb etwas schiefer steht als am ersten Tag, aber das eh schon seit 1 Jahr. Vielleicht hat er sich durch das Rhizom gehoben, das hoffentlich quer liegt und sich nicht  nach unten bohrt, aber auch noch nicht hervorlugt unter dem Gefäß. Ich trau mich gar nicht drunter schauen.
Mal angenommen es wäre so, dass er sich senkrecht durch die Folie bohrt. Ist dann durch die Wurzel nicht eh das Loch so zugestopft, dass kein Wasser durchsickert, und es kontraproduktiv wäre, das Pflanzerl zu entfernen und damit die Wurzel rauszuziehen?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*

Hallo,

ich bezweifle die Gefährlichkeit von Rohrkolben für Folienteiche (0,5mm Billigfolie lasse ich mal außen vor).

Seit über 20Jahren wächst er problemlos in meinem Teich und ich kenne einige andere Teiche in denen er auch schon seit Jahren wächst ohne Probleme zu machen. 

Also Butter bei die Fische, zeigt mir Fotos wo Rohrkolben die Folie zerstört hat und zwar definitiv Rohrkolben und nicht Mixbepflanzungen mit __ Schilf,  denn da weis ich wer das erste loch gebohrt hat.


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*

Prima, danke, gehen denn auch plasteeinkaufskisten (s.u.) zum bepflanzen?
und soll man die rhizome kürzen, wenn die rauswachsen?


----------



## danyvet (1. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben im Folienteich*

Danke, Jürgen, das beruhigt mich etwas, hoffentlich hast du recht. Ich werd ihn aber jedenfalls im Auge behalten, und Falten sind ja keine in der Nähe


----------

